# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Project telemetry

## KYROS

Και τηλεχειρισμός

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε
Ακούω απόψεις
 ::

----------


## Valis

RS485 και ένα pic σε κάθε πλευρά, δουλεύει 12 χρόνια τώρα σε στρατιωτικό αεροδρόμιο.

----------


## KYROS

Valis έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες;

Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν τέλειο, αν βρεθούν σχέδια.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Valis έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες;
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν τέλειο, αν βρεθούν σχέδια.


ENC28J60 από microchip, ATmega88 και έχεις εναν ωραιότατο (πολύ απλό ομως) wevbserver...

----------


## KYROS

OK υπάρχουν έτυμα συστήματα σε προσιτή τιμή.
Μόνο ας βοηθήσει στην επιλογή όποιος έχει δουλέψει τέτοια συστήματα
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/images ... 60-H-0.jpg
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/catego ... p?cPath=20

----------


## Renos

Τι ακριβως προσπαθεις να φτιαξεις? Απλα ενα συστημα που θα παιρνει μετρησεις θερμοκρασιας και θα ανοιγο-κλεινει καποια rele-δακια?

Επιπλεον, για απλη και ευκολη λυση ενος micro-Web Server θα μπορουσες να ριξεις μια ματια στα παρακατω:

SimpleLan: http://www.avcomtec.com/main.sc
SitePlayer: http://www.siteplayer.com/main_content.htm

Το SimpleLan module το εχω χρησιμοποιησει και ειναι αρκετα καλο σε αυτο που μπορει να κανει.

----------


## KYROS

Ναι 2-4ης αναλογικές μετρήσεις και 2-4ης εντολές σε relay
Σε ένα module στο ταρατσόκουτο με επικοινωνία μέσο της Ethernet και διαχείριση από το PC

Οικονομικό, και εύχρηστο.

Μήπως ζητάω πολλά ;
 ::

----------


## Renos

Ειναι σχετικα απλο αυτο που ζητας αν εχεις ασχοληθει λιγο με ηλεκτρονικα.
Εγω ειμαι μεσα για να παραγγειλουμε εξοπλισμο και να ξεκινησουμε τις δοκιμες.
Υπαρχουν αλλοι που ενδιαφερονται για κατι τετοιο?

----------


## KYROS

Ναι κάτι ξέρω από ηλεκτρονικά 
Για πες τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου, να το οργανώσουμε και θα ενδιαφερθούν και άλλοι

----------


## mojiro

βρειτε τον mew ή τον jntou απο το Τει Πειραια (κομβος TOP)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τη βδομάδα αυτή θα κάνω δοκιμές με enc28j60 και atmega8 και θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα...  ::

----------


## Renos

Εχω στησει ενα απλο monitor για να κοιταει την θερμοκρασια στο σπιτι μου και εκτος.
Μπορεις να το δεις εδω: http://www.renos.awmn/pages.php?pageid=74
Το παραπανω project-ακι μπορει να γινει extend και να παρει και ελεγχο για 2-3 rele.
Χρησιμοποιω PicAxe που ειναι πολυ απλος στον προγραμματισμο και βασιζεται σε Picmicro.

----------


## KYROS

Καλό φαίνεται 
Δεν κατάλαβα τον τρόπο που μεταφέρονται τα δεδομένα J1
(που συνδέετε το κύκλωμα)
 :: 
Κάτι ανάλογο είναι και το παρακάτω, αλλά η σύνδεση και επικοινωνία 
είναι μέσο συριακής θύρας, που δεν εξυπηρετεί όλους.
http://www.riccibitti.com/pc_therm.htm

----------


## mikemtb

> Valis έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες;
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν τέλειο, αν βρεθούν σχέδια.


8 εισοδους ε... και προφανως παιρνει ip... χμμμμ.....κανει και για αυτο που ελεγα, να το συνδεσεις μεσα σε ενα κομβο που τρεχει μτικ, και να το διαχειριζεσαι ασυρματα απο οπουδηποτε.... ποσο να κανει αραγε? για μαθετε, μηπος αγορασω ενα και το ξεαντεριασουμε παρεα με οποιον κ@βλωμενο....

----------


## Renos

Τι μετρησεις μπορει να τις εμφανισει χρησιμοποιοντας το SimpleLan και μεσω Ethernet δικτυου, αλλα και να παρει και 'εντολες'.
Εχω παραγγειλει τους uC που χρησιμοποιοω και οταν τους παραλαβω ετοιμαζω στα γρηγορα πανω στο breadboard το κυκλωμα και το βγαζω online να το δειτε.
Υπομονη να ερθουν τα chip-ακια  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μερικές δοκιμές με ATmega8 και ENC28J60... Περισσότερα εδώ.

[attachment=0:dfaba]avr0.jpg[/attachment:dfaba]
[attachment=1:dfaba]scrn1.png[/attachment:dfaba]

 ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Α είσαι ωραίος  ::  

Για ολοκλήρωσε να προχωρήσουμε σε ομαδική.
Χρειάζεται ένα γραφικό περιβάλλον.

Αναζητείτε σχεδιαστής για την πλακέτα.

επίσης αν θέλεις να είσαι ποιο αναλυτικός, σαν να απευθύνεσαι σε άσχετους...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Απεβίωσε σήμερα η κατασκευή λόγω υπερτάσης (  ::   ::   ::  ) οπότε το developement σταματάει προσωρινά..
Τη βδομάδα να προλάβω (3η λυκείου φέτος οπότε...) θα κάτσω να σχεδιάσω pcb ώστε να βγει ένα πιο όμορφο αποτέλεσμα και να προσθέσω δυνατότητα poe.




> Χρειάζεται ένα γραφικό περιβάλλον.


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο webiface τότε λίγα πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν με αυτόν τον uC καθώς έχει λίγη flash, οπότε χρειάζεται κάποιο επιπλέον αποθηκευτικό μέσο (όπως spi flash, sd/mmc κάρτα κλπ.).

----------


## KYROS

Πάνο που ήμασταν σε καλώ δρόμο  ::  

Το αρχικό project βρίσκετε εδώ
http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electronics/ ... rver.shtml
έχει ότι θέλουμε.
όποιος ευκαιρεί, και μπορεί ας βοηθήσει ....

----------


## KYROS

Νομίζω συμφέρει, και θα διευκολύνει να το προμηθευτούμε σε kit
Κάποιος γνώστης , με εμπειρία σε web shop , ας μελετήσει το θέμα.
http://shop.tuxgraphics.org/electronic/ ... ?id=27365c

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Note: You will also need an ENC28J60 (DIP), atmega88 or atmega168 (DIP) and the Magjack below


Ανάλογα με το τι υλικά έχεις έτοιμα.. Εγώ είχα αγοράσει τον avr μόνο, το enc28j60 sample πριν κανα χρόνο περίπου και όλα τα άλλα από παλιές κάρτες δικτύου κλπ.

----------


## KYROS

Γιάννη πόσο θα κόστιζαν όλα όσα χρειάζονται για μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας, και τηλεχειρισμό 2 relay αν τα αγοράζαμε σε kit (με προγραμματισμένο ic)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Γιάννη πόσο θα κόστιζαν όλα όσα χρειάζονται για μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας, και τηλεχειρισμό 2 relay αν τα αγοράζαμε σε kit (με προγραμματισμένο ic)


Υπολόγιζε για το enc28j60 5eur, ο atmega8/88/168 2.5/3/4 ευρώ περίπου και μαζί με τα άλλα γύρω στο 15-20-25 ευρώ maximum (με τον αισθητήρα υγρασίας δεν ξέρω τι παίζει). Τώρα προγραμματισμένο ic δεν ξέρω που μπορείς να βρεις, αλλά ο προγραμματισμός του είναι πολύ απλός, μόνο ένα καλώδιο με 3 αντιστάσεις στην παράλληλη του pc. 
Ολόκληρο σαν kit το έχω δει στο shop.tuxgraphics.org αλλά χωρίς ενσωματωμένα ρελέ και αισθητήρα.

Αλλά αν βρίσκονται τα υλικά Αθήνα (εδώ Τρίπολη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα) τότε είναι πολύ απλό να το κατασκευάσει κάποιος.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Έχει κολλήσει λίγο το project....

Σήμερα διαβάζοντας το νέο τεύχος elektor είδα μια ωραία σχετική
κατασκευή μέσο USB
Την παραθέτω για μελέτη
http://www.elektor.gr/product_info.php? ... cts_id=513

----------


## θανάσης

Μόλις είχα ξεκινήσει να ψάχνομε για αυτη την κατασκευή και έπεσα σε εσάς που την έχετε ξεκινήσει από καιρό. Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη??.
Ξέρετε στην αρχή σκεπτόμουν τη λύση με το υπάρχον δίκτυο Ethernet προς τα πάνω αλλά με σταμάτησε ο φίλος μου ο Pit (αν κολύση το router θα σταματήσουν τα πάντα ούτε reset ούτε τίποτα δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω από κάτω ). 
Τώρα σκέφτομαι να πειραματιστώ με πομποδέκτες (432Mhz) και mc ένα pic η ένα parallax. Σε παλαιότερη κατασκευή για μάζεμα δεδομένων θερμοκρασίας από ψυγεία δούλευε καλά.

----------


## KYROS

Ναι πριν καιρό το ξεκινήσαμε αλλά έχει κολλήσει το θέμα, αναμένουμε να ευκαιρήσουν οι ποιο ειδήμονες.
Πάντως ανάλογες κατασκευές έχουν φθηνά στο εξωτερικό, Ίσως αν μαζευτούμε για κάτι ομαδικό.
Θα δούμε

----------


## malwnakos

Θα προχωρησει ρε παιδια το project ???με ενδιαφερει η κατασκευη σας,υπαρχει κανενα νεο με τα κιτακια που αναφερατε παραπανω???
Παντως θα ηταν πολυ καλο να ειχαμε αυτες τις δυνατοτητες  ::   ::   ::  
Αξιζει ενα μπραβο,ειναι το λιγοτερο  ::

----------


## θανάσης

KYROS όποτε ευκαιρείς ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.sensirion.com/en/01_humidity ... _sht71.htm Τι γνώμη έχεις,? υπάρχει περίπτωση να το βρω Αθήνα?.

----------


## KYROS

http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/com ... ry=4144936

----------


## KYROS

Αναζητώντας πυγές (προμηθευτές ) στο internet 

http://www.ladyada.net/make/eshield/
http://www.hw-group.com/products/charon1/index_en.html
http://www.csimn.com/CSI_pages/iboard.html
http://www.tibbo.com/products/

και ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
http://www.atlascom.gr/Tibbo_OurSite.htm

----------


## KYROS

Νομίζω είναι καιρός να ξεκινήσει το project
Μαζευτείτε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Ας ανακεφαλαιώσουμε
Ζητούμενο ο τηλεχειρισμός και η λήψη δεδομένων από ταρατσόκουτο.
(start/off PC – reset – ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας – και ότι άλλο χρειαζόμαστε) μέσω δικτύου αλλά και internet 

έχουμε κάποιες προτάσεις (με κάπως δυσεύρετα υλικά) και μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια του PiCBuRn3r
( που είσαι ελπίζω να έγραψες καλά στις πανελλήνιες)  ::  
Πολύ ωραίο και εύκολο είναι και το project του Renos εφόσον μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί με τουλάχιστον 2 τηλεχειρισμούς relay

ψάχνοντας την αγορά για σχετικό kit επισκέφθηκα την διεύθυνση που είχε δώσει ο Renos
SimpleLan: http://www.avcomtec.com/main.sc 

Eχει ένα φθηνό Ethernet interface για εφαρμογή σε συνεργασία με το BASIC Stamp της Parallax (είναι γνωστό σε όσους ασχολήθηκαν στο παρελθόν με ένα συμπαθητικό ρομποτάκη) Tesla Coil που είσαι  ::  

Επειδή θυμήθηκα ότι και εγώ είχα τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με αυτό το κύκλωμα από το οποίο χρειάζομαι μόνο το Ethernet interface

Φυσικά και δεν είναι δεσμευτική η δικιά μου κατεύθυνση, περιμένουμε (ολοκληρωμένες) προτάσεις για ποιο εύκολες και ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις.

----------


## θανάσης

Δηλώνω ενδιαφερόμενος να προxορίσουμε σε αυτή την κατασκευή. Aπό την μεριά μου υπάρχει ένα BS2 parallax stamp με το interface του, και ένα LTC 1298 (AD). (μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε εύκολα αργότερα με ένα microchip 16Fxxx που είναι φτηνότερο αφού το αναπτύξουμε με το BS2). Αν προχωρείς στην αγορά του Simple Lan και σε πρόλαβα παρήγγειλε σε παρακαλώ και ένα και για μένα μου φαίνεται τρομερά ενδιαφέρον και μάλλον είναι ότι πρέπει για ξεκίνημα.

----------


## KYROS

Ψάχνομε στο Ελληνικό εμπόριο (αν και είναι πολύ φτωχό σε εισαγωγές σχετικών kit)
Μερικές διευθύνσεις
http://www.roboworld.gr/index.php
http://www.ptyxiouxos.net/greekbotics/e107/news.php

----------


## KYROS

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα το παρακάτω 
http://www.modtronix.com/product_info.p ... fcbaed0308
η τιμή του, η υποστηρηξή του, και οι δυνατοτητές του, το καθιστά κατά την γνώμη μου πολύ αξιόλογο.

Ας το ψάξουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, και όσοι έχουν εξοικείωση με αγορές μέσο Internet και ας ενημερώσουν.

----------


## θανάσης

Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς το Simple Lan δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ακόμα μια εφαρμόσιμη και σχετικά απλούστερη μέθοδο 
για έλεγχο relay και αναφορά κάποιων ενδείξεων .

υπάρχουν απλές κατασκευές Ι/Ο για έλεγχο από την παράλληλη θύρα του PC 
όπως επίσης και απλά προγράμματα.
εάν αυτές οι κατασκευές προσαρμοστούν σε έναν PRINTER SERVER τότε θα
έχουμε ένα I/O interface ελεγχόμενο μέσο Ethernet

Έτσι αποφεύγουμε το κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι της Ethernet επικοινωνίας και
ασχολούμαστε με κατασκευή μόνο I/O interface που υπάρχει ακόμα και σε kit
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616398

θεωρητικά είναι εφαρμόσιμο, ακούω ενστάσεις.

----------


## Valis

Δοκίμασα μια φορά να το κάνω αυτό για μια δουλειά και το printer server δεν συνεργαζόταν με την κάρτα I/O, δεν ξέρω γιατί όμως.... 

Πάντως όταν το SBC65EC έχει $59 ~ €35 δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει φτηνότερη λύση με ethernet... Αν θέλεις να πάρεις για να δοκιμάσεις μπορώ να σου φτιάξω για ρελεδάκια, θερμοκρασίες κλπ κλπ...

Πάντως επιμένω ότι RS485 είναι πιο φτηνή λύση και πιο εύκολα εφαρμόσιμη...

----------


## θανάσης

Αυτό http://www.elektor.com/products/kits-mo ... (071102-71).411183.lynkx το βρήκα στο elector στο τεύχος Μάιος 2008 (στο εσωτερικό γράφουνε ότι είναι η τελευταία έκδοση σε χαρτί και ότι έχουνε όλα τα διαθέσιμα υλικά σε τιμή κόστους. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και δηλώσαν ότι μόνο από το εξωτερικό μπορείς να το προμηθευτείς.(Τέλος το elector)
Τιμή τελικά χωρίς το σύστημα προγραμματισμού που χρειάζεται 42,10

----------


## KYROS

Όντως το SBC65EC είναι περιέργως πολύ φθηνό, ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα , με πολλές δυνατότητες, και πλήρη υποστήριξη.
Εάν υπήρχε Ελλάδα δεν το συζητούσα, αυτά τα στείλε μου να σου στείλω, περίμενε να έρθει, και εάν έρθει σωστό, μου την δίνουν.
Για αυτό το παιδεύω ακόμα, ψάχνοντας για λύσεις από το απέναντι μαγαζί.
Και το elektor τα kit που διαθέτη (μπορεί να σου φέρει) είναι πανάκριβα.

----------


## θανάσης

Με RS485 η 232 δεν θα το βλέπουμε μέσα από το ασύρματο η internet δίκτυο

----------


## Valis

> Με RS485 η 232 δεν θα το βλέπουμε μέσα από το ασύρματο η internet δίκτυο


Μπορείς να τρέχεις ένα δαίμονα σε ένα pc που να ακούει σε μια πόρτα και να περνάει τα data στην serial...

Μόλις κάλεσα την Atlascom που λες παρακάτω και έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτα με €75 τελική... 
Σου κάνει Κύρο;

----------


## KYROS

Ποιο σύστημα έχει η ATLASCOM  :: 
Από ότι ξέρω δουλεύει με συστήματα συναγερμού και επιτήρησης.

----------


## Valis

http://www.atlascom.gr/Tibbo_OurSite.htm

----------


## KYROS

Ναι ok 
Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση σε email μου
Θα επικοινωνήσω και εγώ τηλ. 
Με ανησυχεί η υποστήριξη που θα έχουν…

----------


## KYROS

Η παράλληλη θύρα (LPT1) έχει κάποιες αξιόλογες δυνατότητες επικοινωνίας με τον (έξω κόσμο) 
Οι σχετικές κατασκευές είναι απλές, και υπάρχουν πολλά έτυμα προγράμματα στο internet (επισυνάπτω σχετικές διευθύνσεις)

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/paral ... rogramming
http://www.tekkies.co.uk/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=28
http://www.geocities.com/micgm/circuit/circuit.html
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/compl ... ck1601.htm
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/softwar ... -soon.html
http://www.oceancontrols.com.au/control ... y_k074.htm
Και εδώ ένα πρόγραμμα που διαχειρίζεται το interface μέσο δικτύου.
http://www.geocities.com/lalimparallel/index.html

Το παρακάτω σχετικό κύκλωμα είναι το βασικό interface που μπορεί να επεκταθεί με 1-8 relay για έλεγχο συσκευών από το PC και μπορεί να δεχτή 1-4 εντολές προς το PC

Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον, προσωπικά δεν προχώρησα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη γιατί δεν με εξυπηρετούσε σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω.
Έτσι προχώρησα σε serial interface για το οποίο θα ενημερώσω αργότερα, για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε.

----------


## KYROS

Serial interface 
Εδώ έχουμε ένα σύστημα για RS232 το οποίο δέχεται 8 ψηφιακές αναφορές, μπορεί να οδηγήσει 8 relay,
έχει μια αναλογική είσοδο, και μια για μέτρηση συχνότητας.
Γενικά τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει, και φυσικά με κλασικά υλικά.
(αφιερωμένο στους αλλεργικούς με τα προγραμματισμένα IC)  ::  
Εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον θα ανεβάσω σε κάποιο link ολοκληρωμένο software διαχείρισης του interface
Και αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορεί με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις να το διαχειριστούμε μέσο δικτύου.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Κάποια στιγμή ελπίζω να ξαναρχίσει το development...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές, και με το σκεπτικό ότι σε έναν κόμβο οι απαραίτητες τηλεμετρίες και τηλεχειρισμοί 
είναι οι μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας, και η δυνατότητα απομακρυσμένου reset κατέληξα στην παρακάτω διάταξη.

Το κύκλωμα χρειάζεται απαραίτητα διασύνδεση με το ταρατσόκουτο και τo PC (RS232)

Συνήθως περισσεύουν τέσσερα καλώδια στο utp και αν δεν περισσεύουν δεν είναι και μεγάλο θέμα να ανεβάσουμε 
ένα ακόμα καλώδιο utp

Οι δυνατότητες είναι οι κάτωθι

1. Μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας (εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά του κουτιού)
Απεικόνισης αυτών στο PC στο δίκτυο, ακόμα και μέσω internet.

2.Τηλεχειρησμος reset του κόμβου με τρεις τρόπους
α. μέσω software από την RS232 (και από δίκτυο)
β. μέσω χειροκίνητου διακόπτη (που βρίσκετε κοντά στο PC)
γ. μέσω κινητής τηλεφωνίας (με μια αναπάντητη κλίσει)

Σχετικά link με τα απαραίτητα προγράμματα win και Linux
http://www.measureandconvert.com/prod08.htm
http://www.riccibitti.com/pc_therm.htm
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/ ... _therm.htm
http://wiki.version6.net/snmptherm
http://members.tripod.com/lancos/webtherm.html

----------


## malwnakos

Kyro εισαι ο ανθρωπος μου  ::   ::   ::  
Θελω να ρωτησω ομως κατι.....Πανω απο 20μ θα δουλεψει ,πως το βλεπεις?software για τον ελεγχο του υπαρχει ετοιμο?
Α και περιμενουμε ολοι πιστευω εντυπωσεις-φωτο με τη κατασκευη σε δραση  ::   ::   ::  
Υ.Γ. Το συντομοτερο για να πιασω δουλεια με το νεο μηνα........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

Κύρο πολύ καλή και απλή η προσπάθειά σου αλλά έχει δύο προβλήματα:

- Το serial to i2c interface είναι μπακάλικο και δεν θα δουλέψει πάνω από 1-2 μέτρα. Δεν οδηγείται έτσι το i2c, αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι μόνο για να γράψεις καμμια μνήμη που είναι 10-20 πόντους από την πόρτα του υπολογιστή..,
- Το i2c δεν είναι προδιαγεγραμένο για τέτοιες αποστάσεις, θα είσαι πολύ τυχερός αν φτάσεις πάνω από 10μέτρα. Για αποστάσεις πάνω από αυτό χρειάζεσαι ειδικό θωρακισμένο καλώδιο (δλδ το UTP δεν κάνει, θέλεις LIYCY-CY) και ενεργές πηγές ρεύματος για τα SCL\SDA και πολύ χαμηλό bit rate.

Σου είπα και πάλι RS422/RS485 είναι η λύση, δουλεύει παντού και πάντα και με ότι και να γίνει... Κάνει και παρέα με καλώδια ισχύος.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## KYROS

Ναι όντως είχα και εγώ μια ανησυχία για την απόσταση, αν και αυτά τα IC της DALAS είναι πραγματικά πολύ έξυπνα.
Σε δοκιμές που πραγματοποίησα σήμερα στα 15μ το σύστημα δούλεψε τέλεια, για τις δικές μου ανάγκες με καλύπτει.
Πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει και σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, αυτό συμπεραίνω από τις μετρήσεις σημάτων που δείχνουν ελάχιστη πτώση.
Πληροφοριακά τα IC DS1621 τα data output τα δίνουν με παλμοσειρά, οπότε είναι ανεπηρέαστα από πτώση τάσεως, και διάφορα παρασιτικά σήματα.
Σε τελική ανάλυση όμως με 2 τρανζίστορ σαν ενισχυτική βαθμίδα μπορώ να μεταφέρω τα σήματα ακόμα και στα 100μ

Για το κύκλωμα reset δεν το συζητώ, διότι με 5v relay μικρής κατανάλωσης και με 12v τροφοδοσία υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια απόστασης.

Χρήστο εύστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις σου, αλλά επιμένω στα απλά και απέριττα κυκλώματα.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Είναι γεγονός ότι με τα τρανζίστορ σαν ενισχυτές στο σειριακό σήμα δουλεύει με μεγάλα καλώδια προσωπικά σε εμένα μέχρι 50m σε 9600 είχα κανονική μετάδοση χωρίς λάθη

----------


## KYROS

Θανάση
Αν θες δημοσίευσε το σχέδιο της κατασκευής σου, αφού το έχεις δουλέψει σε 50μ απόσταση.

----------


## θανάσης

Θα το είχα κάνει από τη πρώτη στιγμή αλλά δεν έχω scanner και φωτογραφική μηχανή. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάποιο τρόπο να το δημοσιεύσω.Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως από σχέδιο το κάνουμε εικόνα .

----------


## KYROS

Οκ Θανάση βρες ένα τρόπο….

Μια μεθοδολογία που παρέλειψα να αναφέρω είναι ότι στην περίπτωση που διαθέτεται server στο ταρατσόκουτο μπορεί το κύκλωμα για μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας να συνδεθεί στην RS232 τοπικά.

----------


## θανάσης

Δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνει καλά η εικόνα. Σου το στέλνω με πολλά πράγματα που ίσως δεν χρειάζεσαι..(πχ MAX232) Το τελευταίο δεν τον ένωσα πηγαίνει όπως το πρώτο.
Στην εφαρμογή που το είχα βάλει είχα σήματα TTL (5V) και οδηγούσα τα optocoupler απευθείας.

----------


## KYROS

Ok Θανάση κάπως έτσι μπορεί να γίνει, βέβαια στην κατασκευή σου εσύ έχεις δυο αμφίδρομα κανάλια TX-RX 
Στην περίπτωση του DS1621 με απλή επικοινωνία RS232 χρειάζεται μονόπλευρη ενίσχυση TX
Θα το μελετήσουμε το θέμα αν και δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον για μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.

Πάντως πριν ασχοληθούμε με κύκλωμα ενίσχυσης, θα πρότεινα για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε και έχει να καλύψει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από 15μ – 20μ να δοκιμάσει χρησιμοποιώντας utp 4ων ζευγών παράλληλα (διπλά καλώδια για κάθε γραμμή)

----------


## KYROS

κάποια από τα προγράμματα σε λειτουργία…

----------


## bxenos

για μεγαλες αποστασεις (μεχρι χιλιομετρο) υπαρχουν οι διαυλοι lin και can.
o lin αρκετα συμβατος με uart (σειριακη) και το software ειναι ευκολο.
o can πιο πολυπλοκος στο software που θα χρειαστει αλλα με ενα ζευγος καλωδιων εχουμε εως 1χιλιομετρο επικοινωνια, αψογη συμπεριφορα σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικο περιβαλλον και ειναι ... δικτυο (οχι απλα ενας διαυλος επικοινωνιας).

----------

